# Eating raw bone



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi everyone, I gave rudi a raw lamb bone last night and she loved it - spent ages chomping on it and then after a while I took the little bits off her so she didn't choke - we then went to bed and we didn't hear a peep from her. Then I came down this morning and she had thrown it all up. Last time she was sick I had given her a raw hide chew and she threw that up. Why do you think she would keep throwing up her chews or bones ? Xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think it takes a while for them to get used to digesting the bone, very occaisionally mine have brought it back. Does she have chicken wings?? x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

On holiday last year I gave Dudley a meaty bone from a local butcher which he had a lovely time eating but promptly threw up a while later, I do give him raw chicken wings occasionally and he has always been fine on those, I guess other bones must be a bit rich for them when they are not used to it.


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah she has chicken wings as a treat but we thought we would treat her with a juicy lamb bone - should I try again another day or just stick to chicken? X


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine sometimes like to eat their bones, throw them up a bit later and then carry on eating them. I know it sounds disgusting but they act like its normal behaviour. Sometimes they will happily swap over as well!


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

I have given her the rest of it again and she seems fine now and is also eating some and then leaving it instead of just wolfing it  x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I never let Lola finish a full bone in 1 go. She eats it in 2 stages and has always been fine. She is quite slow with bones so it works to take it away when she's half finished. She sometimes buries it in her bed half way through and saves it for the next day!


----------

